# Welcome to Accessories Sub-Forum!



## Maja (Jun 4, 2006)

This is a place to talk about accessories of all kinds.

From handbags to sunglasses, belts and jewelry. Need help on accessorizing? Can't decide which bag to buy or want to share your brand new designer bag? Wondering about the latest trends?

Post all your questions, advice and articles regarding accessories here!

Enjoy our Accessories Sub-Forum!






Looking forward to reading your posts!

_Tip: Since a lot of things have already been discussed, please try using the search button first, you might find the answer to your answer much faster than posting the question again. Here are some tips on how to use the Search button effectively. And please don't hesitate to bump any old threads or opening new ones._

And if any



pop up, PM me or any other mod. We're here to help!


----------

